# Table clamp



## Crosche (Mar 23, 2020)

A table clamp I just finished from 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" CRS. The hardened jaw on the front of the clamp is missing.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2020)

Nice.  Did you CNC that?


----------



## Crosche (Mar 23, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Nice.  Did you CNC that?



Nope. I did it on my manual mill.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks sharp! Good job.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 23, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2020)

Crosche said:


> Nope. I did it on my manual mill.



WOW, even better.  How did you machine the curved surface?


----------



## Crosche (Mar 23, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> WOW, even better.  How did you machine the curved surface?



I used a boring head. I will probably use a fly cutter for the next one because the carbide doesn't like the intermittent cutting.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 24, 2020)

That looks very nice


----------



## Janger (Mar 24, 2020)

How does it work? I should know but I don’t.


----------



## Crosche (Mar 24, 2020)

Janger said:


> How does it work? I should know but I don’t.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 24, 2020)

What are the overall dimensions?  A ruler in you image would have helped with that.

Table clamps for my mill are on my to-do list.

Craig


----------



## Crosche (Mar 24, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> What are the overall dimensions?  A ruler in you image would have helped with that.
> 
> Table clamps for my mill are on my to-do list.
> 
> Craig



My clamp is 3 1/2" x 1 1/4" x 1 1/4". I did a drawing in Fusion 360 if anyone is interested. I am going to use the rest of my 1 1/4" square stock and the try and make some from 1" square.


----------



## Janger (Mar 25, 2020)

Crosche said:


>



Really enjoyed this video. I was worried it would be in Spanish but no talking at all. I loved his detailed chalk drawing hilarious. Quite the machinist - he seemed to do the whole thing freehand. Thanks Crosche. If you feel inclined please post a drawing PDF or JPG for your model with dimensions? Then everyone can follow along even if they don't know Fusion.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd love to see the Fusion drawing as I'm bungling my way through learning F360.


----------



## Janger (Mar 25, 2020)

Me too.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 25, 2020)

A tad big for my mill, but maybe I can scale it down.  Please post the file.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 25, 2020)

That video was obscenely satisfying to watch.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 25, 2020)

Did you import his ChalkCad part as a Fusion background image? LOL

There are a couple need videos in TheMetalRaymond series. The setup on the horizontal axis mil is very different to my brain. Lots of strap clamps, jack screws & alignment blocking. You don't see a vise very often... until he eventually makes that too!


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 25, 2020)

PeterT said:


> The setup on the horizontal axis mil is very different to my brain. Lots of strap clamps, jack screws & alignment blocking. You don't see a vise very often... until he eventually makes that too!



Watching a few of his videos, I could not help but notice the same thing: no vice. With all the set-up blocks he has, it makes for real rigid and repeatable work holding. Me thinks he made most of the work holding items himself. He is a master of the milling machine - especially that HBM.

 It helps that he does the work at a very well equipped machine shop.


----------



## Crosche (Mar 25, 2020)

Glad you guys enjoyed the video. The set up techniques that the gentleman uses on the mill are very unique and something I intend to explore further. 

I will try to get some files posted this weekend for those of you who are interested in them.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 25, 2020)

A curious fact is that he is doing all this milling on a large jog bore.  In his low profile clamp video you get to see the front of the machine.  The guy is a master.


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 26, 2020)

Crosche said:


> I will probably use a fly cutter for the next one because the carbide doesn't like the intermittent cutting.



I wonder if it has to do with the rigidity of the set-up and the milling machine? The fellow in the video you posted seems to be using inserted fly cutters on the job.

Speaking of fly cutters - check out the one he uses in this video (starting at about 2:20)....






Great job on your toe / table clamps, btw.


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 26, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> I'd love to see the Fusion drawing as I'm bungling my way through learning F360.





Janger said:


> Me too.


Have you watched Lars Christiansen’s fusion360 videos? I learned a whole lot quickly


----------



## Crosche (Mar 26, 2020)

Bofobo said:


> Have you watched Lars Christiansen’s fusion360 videos? I learned a whole lot quickly



Yes, I have followed Lars for quite awhile now and also have purchased some tutorials on Udemy. One of the courses is specifically geared toward learning to generate tool paths and G code.


----------



## Crosche (Mar 26, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> I wonder if it has to do with the rigidity of the set-up and the milling machine? The fellow in the video you posted seems to be using inserted fly cutters on the job.
> 
> Speaking of fly cutters - check out the one he uses in this video (starting at about 2:20)....
> 
> ...



Carbide is brittle and tends to break when used for intermittent cuts due to the impact, whereas HSS can the handle impact. I managed to chip one of my carbide cutters on this project. 
Also, Joe Pyezinsky has a great YouTube video on how to cut an accurate radius using a fly cutter, so I'd like to give his method a try.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 26, 2020)

Just what I need - another project! Very nice.


----------



## Janger (Mar 26, 2020)

Crosche said:


> Yes, I have followed Lars for quite awhile now and also have purchased some tutorials on Udemy. One of the courses is specifically geared toward learning to generate tool paths and G code.



which course Croshe? 
https://www.udemy.com/course/fusion...nists/learn/lecture/13254026?start=0#overview 

This one? I bought this one.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 26, 2020)

Crosche said:


>


Wow Wow and RE Wow I can't find the right word to say how I am impressed . this video is very insterested . I just saw for the first time how to use little jack ?  This video is the kind of video I love. How do call the machine you use ? I never saw a machine like this one it look a combination of a lathe and milling on same time ? next question what kind of oil are you using for tempered metal ? Thank you Marc Moreau


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 26, 2020)

it is a jig bore.  this one is motorized on all axes.  Nice machine, but considered old fashioned.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 26, 2020)

And a horizontal one at that - I did not recognize it at first - though it was, give the video angle, a horizontal milling machine.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 26, 2020)

Bofobo said:


> Have you watched Lars Christiansen’s fusion360 videos? I learned a whole lot quickly



Working on it. I’m 80% through the second vid as I follow along making the same part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crosche (Mar 26, 2020)

Janger said:


> which course Croshe?
> https://www.udemy.com/course/fusion...nists/learn/lecture/13254026?start=0#overview
> 
> This one? I bought this one.



Yes, that is one of the courses that I purchased and actually completed. I believe that I have about 4 different Fusion courses in my catalog right now.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 27, 2020)

You guys know there are a bunch of free e-courses available on Lynda if you have a (Calgary Public) library card?
The number on left hand side of pane indicate count. I haven't delved into them but suspect its teh same as other apps, some good, some so-so, some maybe older or previous versions. Worth the price though.


----------



## Crosche (Mar 27, 2020)

PeterT said:


> You guys know there are a bunch of free e-courses available on Lynda if you have a (Calgary Public) library card?
> The number on left hand side of pane indicate count. I haven't delved into them but suspect its teh same as other apps, some good, some so-so, some maybe older or previous versions. Worth the price though.



Thanks! I didn't know that resource existed. Also, I posted a thread this morning in Links with links to YouTube channels and a website that I have found to be useful.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 27, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> I wonder if it has to do with the rigidity of the set-up and the milling machine? The fellow in the video you posted seems to be using inserted fly cutters on the job.
> 
> Speaking of fly cutters - check out the one he uses in this video (starting at about 2:20)....
> 
> ...


I could watch this machine for hour's  I don't think to get this machine at Busy Bee . This machine might be very expensive.  Thank you for the video


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 27, 2020)

More than the mill (that's a monster), I love the saw...  Well... we will just take this piece of the 10" X 6" and zip, done!!!


----------



## Crosche (Mar 30, 2020)

Here is my attempt at drawing the clamp in Fusion. Please note that the hole in the lower block is to be drilled and tapped 1/4-20.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey Chad,

Can you post a DXF as well, please.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Crosche (Mar 31, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Hey Chad,
> 
> Can you post a DXF as well, please.
> 
> ...



I have an AutoCAD drawing I will post.


----------



## Janger (Apr 20, 2020)

Crosche said:


> Here is my attempt at drawing the clamp in Fusion. Please note that the hole in the lower block is to be drilled and tapped 1/4-20.



Cool model Chad. Thanks for posting. I want to make four ... too many projects.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 20, 2020)

Janger said:


> Cool model Chad. Thanks for posting. I want to make four ... too many projects.



Same problem! I am currently working on a carriage stop w/ dial indicator mount for my lathe and would like to make a couple more table clamps and I have two tomahawks that are 80% done...whew!!


----------



## Janger (Apr 20, 2020)

Janger said:


> Cool model Chad. Thanks for posting. I want to make four ... too many projects.


Follow up questions... The threaded hole 1/4-20 is defined as D=0.201". Steel is suggested to use .2188" for 50% thread. What is your thinking there Chad? Interesting. Did you make jaws too? Care to show off?  Nice project.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 20, 2020)

Janger said:


> Follow up questions... The threaded hole 1/4-20 is defined as D=0.201". Steel is suggested to use .2188" for 50% thread. What is your thinking there Chad? Interesting. Did you make jaws too? Care to show off?  Nice project.
> 
> View attachment 8747



I drill with #7 drill and then tapped. My thinking was that the 1/4" bolt seemed the appropriate size with respect to the proportions of the clamp. Also, I thought that it would provide sufficient thread engagement.
I did not make the hardened jaw because I lacked material of sufficient thickness and wound up giving the clamp to a good friend and fellow knife maker. He has a cnc and plenty of material for the jaw.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey John,

Could you please convert Chad's file to dxf  format and post it for me?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Janger (Apr 20, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Could you please convert Chad's file to dfx  format and post it for me?
> 
> ...


You ok with that Chad? and mind if I post a couple pictures of your model?


----------



## Crosche (Apr 20, 2020)

Janger said:


> You ok with that Chad? and mind if I post a couple pictures of your model?



No problem. I told Craig that I would post a dwg file and forgot to do it. Sorry!


----------



## Janger (Apr 20, 2020)

Some screen shots of Chad's model - Thanks Chad.


----------



## Janger (Apr 20, 2020)

DXF of Chad's model.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks @Janger 

Neither QCAD or LibreCAD displayed anything useable.  Is there another format that would give me the basic dimensions?

Craig


----------



## trlvn (Apr 21, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Thanks @Janger
> Neither QCAD or LibreCAD displayed anything useable.  Is there another format that would give me the basic dimensions?



Same for me with CADintosh X on the Mac.

Craig from Oakville


----------



## Janger (Apr 21, 2020)

With Fusion it does not show dimensions either - you have to make a print drawing from the model and indicate which features need dimension lines ie click on an edge and draw out where you want the numbers to be laid out on paper. Are those other CAD programs like that too? Post a screen shot of what you mean?


----------



## Crosche (Apr 21, 2020)

Janger said:


> With Fusion it does not show dimensions either - you have to make a print drawing from the model and indicate which features need dimension lines ie click on an edge and draw out where you want the numbers to be laid out on paper. Are those other CAD programs like that too? Post a screen shot of what you mean?



Sorry guys, I should have been on top of this. I have a CAD file that I will upload.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 21, 2020)

See if you guys can get this to work for you. BTW, I drew this from memory so it may not be exactly the same as the one I machined, but it's pretty darn close.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## trlvn (Apr 21, 2020)

That worked a lot better.  When imported to CADintosh X, I had to adjust the scale by 25.4 X.  My software isn't reading the file's scale (if one exists) and is defaulting to mm.  Adjusting to 25.4 times changes it to an inch scale.  This is what I see:





Craig


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 21, 2020)

@trlvn is having better luck than me.  QCAD shows something but not everything, LibreCAD shows nothing.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 21, 2020)

trlvn said:


> That worked a lot better.  When imported to CADintosh X, I had to adjust the scale by 25.4 X.  My software isn't reading the file's scale (if one exists) and is defaulting to mm.  Adjusting to 25.4 times changes it to an inch scale.  This is what I see:
> View attachment 8756
> 
> Craig



Good! That looks like it worked out for you.


----------



## eotrfish (Apr 21, 2020)

I was able to import the .dwg file into Inventor, remodel and make an Inventor drawing.  Note that some of the dimensions on the original should have been reference (x.xxx) dimensions.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 21, 2020)

eotrfish said:


> I was able to import the .dwg file into Inventor, remodel and make an Inventor drawing.  Note that some of the dimensions on the original should have been reference (x.xxx) dimensions.
> 
> View attachment 8757



That looks fantastic! Nice work.


----------

